# HELP!!!!!!



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey, we have been having trouble getting the geese into the decoys. They will land in the other part of the field or 60 yards shy. Ive tried all types of decoy spreads. We run about 60 full bodys. Should we run less?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

From my two days experience of hunting in August this is what geese do.. I would try find the roost so that you know what side of the feild they are coming to and cut them off so that they cannot short drop you


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

pm


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Buck25 said:


> From my two days experience of hunting in August this is what geese do.. I would try find the roost so that you know what side of the feild they are coming to and cut them off so that they cannot short drop you


That is a very good idea. they will come right to us and see us for a long ways away then fly to the side and go land elsewheare. :x :x


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Its called August geese, they are in family groups and really don't want to land with other birds. Its not you its them! :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

water_swater said:


> Its called August geese, they are in family groups and really don't want to land with other birds. Its not you its them! :thumb:


Well opening morning we slayed 72 and now their acting funny. :x :******:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

EllendaleND said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > From my two days experience of hunting in August this is what geese do.. I would try find the roost so that you know what side of the feild they are coming to and cut them off so that they cannot short drop you
> ...


You said you were getting short dropped and you were looking for help. Sorry? It's not a fact that it will work but atleast the birds HAVE TO atleast look.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

EllendaleND said:


> water_swater said:
> 
> 
> > Its called August geese, they are in family groups and really don't want to land with other birds. Its not you its them! :thumb:
> ...


You would act funny too if you lost 72 of your buddies, they learn real fast.....


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

EllendaleND said:


> water_swater said:
> 
> 
> > Its called August geese, they are in family groups and really don't want to land with other birds. Its not you its them! :thumb:
> ...


How would you feel if someone tried to hit you quite a few times!!!! You would be acting kinda funny also! HELLO! oke:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

:beer: take my opinion or leaveit. think of the weather the 3 days u were out????? wed 20+ NNW winds thrusday/friday light/variable no wind days. swater said it best its August geese. you havent been hunting long or are a complete liar if u havent been "shorted " by auguest geese. they have been in family groups all summer and believe it or not geese are very territorial birds when raising young. i know of many crews who "slayed" em wed and struggled the others you think its a coincidence? i dont


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

My one early spot hass been covered up with birds for the last 2 weeks. The problem?...just like everyone else is saying, they are in highly defined family groups and are landing where ever the other birds are not. I had the camera out last friday and watched 5 groups between 8 and 20 birds dome into the field a couple hours before dark. The first group landed in the NW corner of the field, the second in the SE corner and the other three dispersed throughout, none landing closer than 60-80 yards from the other groups. I'm taking out 2 noobs and one other experience hunter on the opener and would really like to see the newcomers get into some shooting. My idea is to play into their early season habits and put out a few family groups in the areas of the field I DON'T want them to land and hopefully give them a nice open LZ right in front of the blinds, where the highest amount of feed is. The good thing is the birds have been comming in at about 5-10 minute intervals so we shouldn't be educating birds that want in as we pick up dead birds... :evil:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

We had talked about doing the same thing and setting decoys around the field where we don't want them to land and really hiding blinds. it seemed today that would have been the ticket, but still hard hunting. Be happy when you get a coupld flocks and enjoy the other birds around.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Do a classic 'V' but sit at the tip of one of the wings facing the other tip across from you.Each wing should have 3-4 separate 'family' groups of 4-7 decoys per family.If that fails let your black dog roam the base of the V.(if not black,get some black paint.)I'll rent this one for a modest fee. :lol:


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

We tried hunting two groups in the same field birds would swing around one group while they were looking at the other within shooting range so it worked out better than i would have ever guessed one group shot 29 and the other shot 25 who would have thought? half pass shooting and half coming right into the decoys.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option may be to try an afternoon or evening shoot. It's been a few years since I tried it but sometimes I had better luck decoying in the evening. When scouting I've noticed that the birds have been strung out in a long line in the afternoon/evening rather than all over the field. Another thing I noticed is that several groups landed short of my decoys but walked closer. Still not close enough for a shot but setting your blinds/shooters 20 yards off the edges of the decoys may produce some birds.


----------



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

I just moved from Ellendale last May and hunted quite a bit of early goose. My most memorable hunt was when we were only running 10 dekes. 6 of which were shells. Must have had 500 geese fly into the spread that day!! Hope it helps!! Good luck!!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Last year I got so ****** off with a smart local population canada flock near me, i ran 40 decoys early in 5-6 pods and then i separated out the blinds there were 3 of em and me moved em 25 yards away from the decoys in the open field. 1 north, 1 east and 1 west. Broke every conventional rule and we knocked 12 down in an hour. Too many birds shot at from x patterns or u patterns. Change it up and show em something they havent seen before. Good luck


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Try calling them all the way till they are on the ground, be more aggressive if they are looking like they will be short. Dont be afraid to flag inside of 100yds either, but do it sparingly and not if they are coming straight on any closer than that. If they do land out shy, run out and chase them out! If you let them sit thats as close as they will come and theyll only make every other goose fall short too. If you use a dog send him and they might give u a shot when they take off, they are dumb early


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

In SD birds were doing the same crazy things....August geese may be stupid to you but they as a fact are not...they are Resident geese and do somewhat have an idea of the population of geese in their area...you have 100 geese sitting on a pond...then they fly to a field with 60 geese already in it they're gunna be a wee bit weary...geese are not stupid by anymeans....try doing short clucks and moans that worked for us...the second we blew the call too hard or too fast they slid to the side....just got to try different things and BE PATIENT! Thats why its hunting and not killing.


----------

